# BEST bow for the PRICE



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello again,

I was recently thinking about purchasing a compund bow, but I hardly know anything about them. I got a Barnett Wildcat c5 crossbow last year for Christmas but after a few hunts with it I'm starting to think it's not my thing... I was wondering if anybody could give me a break down on the BEST bow for the PRICE. I'm going to be 16 years old and I'm fairly strong so what size bow, what brand, and what equiptment will I be needing? 


Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

ckeck out that monster for sell in the hunting gear for sell. I think it is a good deal if the draw length is right for you


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Check out the Diamond Bow series from BowTec. Affordable and exceptional bows.

TH


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Good bow for the money...bow tech tomcat, reasonable priced and really flings an arrow. Also mission made by mathews is $650 and comes with a quiver and drop zone rest at Santa fe archery. It feels really good when you shoot it also. Look at craigslist and on here and you can find some great deals on a bow that is a year or 2 old. Also 32-34 inches limb to limb is a good size IMO. Best way to really decide is go to an archery shop and hold some of them and shoot them cause what works for other people may not work for you. If I can help at all shoot me a PM.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Seeing your new to this, I suggest you do a bit of reading up on things first. This will help you out more than you know, and when you decide to plunk down your hard earned cash on a bow, you will know you have made the right choice for you.

Here is a website that has a TON of great info on it. Scroll down to the bottom of this page and you will see a link for a Buyers Guide. It will tell you all about the differences and how they apply from one bow to another.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/

Bows are like a lot of things in life, they might seem to be alike, but there are subtle differences in them which make one feel, draw, or shoot better for you than someone else. I highly suggest that you don't concern yourself with speed at this point either. The faster the bow the less forgiving they usually are, especially for a beginner. Pick out something that is rated for around 300fps and learn to shoot it, tune it, and work on it, and you will be miles ahead in this game. don't sweat the speed right now until you learn the basics, and get your form down. Speed is nice, but it don't make up for bad form or make you a good shot. A fast miss is still a miss.

There are a great number of ready to go package deals out there as well. Some are good, some are great. Read up on them first and look around for reviews on them and you will start to see a pattern. As mentioned the Diamond series is one of these type packages. They are some great bows, but there are others made by different companies which are just as good. Check out reviews on customer service from the companies as well. Just because the company has a great bow doesn't mean they have good customer service.

I hope this isn't too much info for you, but I have been in your shoes only a couple of years ago, only I m in my mid 40's. I got plenty of suggestions from plenty of folks, but in the end I had to make the choices myself. I settled on the Tomkat as was mentioned above. It is a great bow and for the money at the time it fit my needs well. It has helped me to learn the basics, learn to shoot properly, and to help me decide what I wanted and needed out of my next bow.

The last thing I can offer up is to go out and shoot as many different bows as you can, in as many different brands as you can get your grubbies on. Find a couple of dealers who have a good variety and go to town. Get your draw lenght checked, and buy you a half dozen arrows cut to your length. Then take these to shoot all of the bows so that you get a across the board comparison of how they all shoot. Get the bows adjusted to the same poundage whether it be 50 pounds or 70. This will show you how they differ with your equipment, and not this that and the other range arrows.

Anyway, as the other fellow posted, if I can help feel free to drop me a note as well. I get a bit long winded doing a post, but I like to put in all of the info I can so you have a base and options to make up your own mind.

Hope this helps


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's some VERY good information Screeminreel!


----------



## johnnyjack (Oct 4, 2004)

Definitely shoot a few. I purchased my first bow last year (huntersfriend) without shooting any bows. I love the bow BUT I bought 60-70# limbs initially set to 65# with plans to work way up to 70#. Turns out I turned it down to 60# and have not looked back, in hindsight for me I would have been better off buying 50-60# limbs and maxing it out.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*you'll find one*

take your time, shoot as many as you can get your hands on that fit you.
Read reviews on the ones that catch your interest, Bass Pro and Cabelas have lots of reviews to look at. also check www.bowhunting.net lots of reviews from pros. 
Dont want to take anything away from 2coolfishing.com but there are two other websites you should visit for bow hunting info
www.texasbowhunter.com
www.archerytalk.com

both have classifieds sections just like 2cool. so check all 3 classifieds forums, and CRAIGSLIST! there are so many people that go out and buy everything for bow hunting, then decide after 1 season or just a few hunts that it is not for them. take advantage of this you will be able to find a fully rigged bow, and probably some arrows, broadheads and a case for what you would pay for a just bare bow.

good luck finding one and when you do practice practice practice.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I would have to say for the price, the Red Head KRONIK package has to be the fastest, quietest shooting little machine I have seen. For 349 you get everything but arrows. However my dad took his to Viking and had Scott build him a good string for his which made all the difference. Very quick, very quiet, good looking little bow.

Check them out at Bass Pro.com or go in. I would get an experienced Tech to set it up tho. Some of the BPS guys don't know what they are doing.

I shoot a hoyt but my dad loves this rig. We were at a hunt last year and two guys that shoot Matthews bows shot my dad's Kronik and said "are you kidding me"!

Ty


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Check out Missionarchery.com Its Mathews more affortable line. My 11yr old son shot the mission craze and it shot very very good. You still have some growing to do and this bow will grow with you. $300.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=310487

here's what i'm talking about over 1000$ of bow and equipment 1 year old used 7 days and he's asking $550


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

If your looking for a new bow for the money my Mission Eleminator is a nice bow its made by Mathews so you cant go wrong and you get the Mathews warranty a true lifetime warranty

www.saltgrasscustomrods.com


----------

